# [SOLVED] Update taking like forever.



## MudPuppy2015

[QUOTE="] 


My laptop computer has been installing update 1 of 4. But...The first update so far has been installing like for about 2 hours. Is it ok to shut the computer down and restart computer?


----------



## makinu1der2

*Re: Update taking like forever.*

What version of Windows are you using?

I would wait a little longer to make sure.

If the laptop appears to be unresponsive then you will have to force restart.


----------



## MudPuppy2015

makinu1der2 said:


> What version of Windows are you using?
> 
> I would wait a little longer to make sure.
> 
> If the laptop appears to be unresponsive then you will have to force restart.


[QUOTE="] 



I am using Windows 7. Still after like 8 hours 1 of 4 updates are being installed.

What I will do is unplug the computer then after the battery shuts the computer down I will then reboot the computer.


----------



## MudPuppy2015

[QUOTE="] 

I did restart the computer. Now the computer s fine and the update window is gone.


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: Update taking like forever.*

Check Windows Update History to see if the updates were successful or not.

You need to keep your Windows up to date.

Run this MS auto fix How to troubleshoot common Windows Update, Microsoft Update, and Windows Server Update Services installation issues then check Windows Update to see if there are updates still to be downloaded/installed. If there are, then select them to be installed.

To do a forced shut down, just hold in the On switch for a few secs and the laptop will shut down.

On reboot, you'll get the message about it shutting down abnormally and how you want it to restart. Just select normal restart.

In future, if the updates seem to be hanging or your laptop seems to freeze, then just repeat this procedure.

Don't wait so long if there's a next time, Windows updates don't take forever to download and you can usually see some progress as they download.


----------

